
CTE doctor Bennet Omalu has profited selling distorted science? - sillysaurusx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/sports/cte-bennet-omalu/
======
sillysaurusx
This article is an obvious hit piece, but some people versed in the science
seem to agree with it.

What's the truth, here?

